# oil cooler



## figgy-g (May 20, 2009)

hi all, i was wondering if any1 has got any info on a cheap oil cooler set up? thanks in advance


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: oil cooler (figgy-g)*

euro sport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...l.htm


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: oil cooler (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_euro sport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...l.htm

I love it on my mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## figgy-g (May 20, 2009)

cheers, i forgot to say that its for a mk2 1.8 16v


----------



## figgy-g (May 20, 2009)

does anyone kno of a junkyard fix on this??


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (figgy-g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *figgy-g* »_does anyone kno of a junkyard fix on this??








fix for what?


----------



## figgy-g (May 20, 2009)

i need a oil cooler, i just wondered if there was one which can be took off another vehicle?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (figgy-g)*

I'm sure a Ferrari will have one, try to find an Enzo!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (figgy-g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *figgy-g* »_i need a oil cooler, i just wondered if there was one which can be took off another vehicle?

Saab 9000 turbos had a decent sized one. Saab 900 turbos have a small one. They should be ultra cheap because you can find whole cars for $100 or so not running. Check you don't get a damaged or leaky one though.
The old Corolla 4x4 wagons (89ish?) had one but prob. not many of those in the junkyards.


----------



## figgy-g (May 20, 2009)

cheers saaber, much apriciated.
if anyone else has information, please let me know, thanks


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: oil cooler (figgy-g)*

look for a turbo volvo, i got two off of 740's they are nice, have a thermostatic switch in them which regulates the temp at 95c. they are a direct replacement for the stock water to oil


----------

